# 420 rear diff



## rajunxcajun55 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well guys i traded my brute for a 420 yesterday, was very clean and everything worked w/o any leaks. Took it out today and got in a little hole and it started popping. So i back out (still in 2x4) and no popping? So as of now the rear driveshaft will spin but the tires wont in forward. In reverse it works fine. Any help would be appreciated because i wanted to go on a ride tomorrow! Btw its a 2008 sra.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

So u can back up but not go foward?????? First time of hearing that. Usually its not.moving either way


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I would tear it down before I buy a new one. Something doesn't sound rite if you can back up and not go forward. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## rajunxcajun55 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yea it supposably has a brand new rebuild on it. Maybe he installed something wrong.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I've seen a ring and pinion in a ford 8.8 do that. The pinion bearing had pretty well fallen out of it the resulting play allowed it to fold all the teeth on both the ring and pinion. That along with the direction of rotation the truck could only move forward. No reverse. I kept that pinion gear on my 'parts wall of shame' at the shop for a few years.


----------

